# wha blood line is angel?



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm wondering what bloodline she would b considered.here are the first couple lines of ped off her dams side starting with her mom. Cattalo's 'zoey 11468ap-13 her parents ironheads Sandman k10346ap-72 n ironheads kaylee k10223ap-36. Grand parents celtics/zak's missie red 26000u-17 x zaks mister maz 77200h-21 ironheads black rose 93200m-44 x mainlines outta wack jack 17300q-32 ............................................ sire side starting with her dad Harris 'Tank' 11300ap-71 friedmans prada 6600n-69 x gaithers stone cold 2 26400l-42 grand parents pattersons komo kane 1900j-17 gaithers gambino 65100h-oo gaithers stone cold 2 26400l-42 x grisolia's lady of rage 57000l-32 hope fully this is enough info notable names I see. on dads side 5 generations bachgarners ch spike garners frisco hollingsworth ch may-day on moms side starting 4 generationsback whites. Black jack x haynes gypsy wildside ch calamity jane buenos aires flash ukc ch 5 generations back. Rodrigues ch gator crenshaws black girl garretts tab n irene chrensaw homer /donna. Brantleys ch blk cowboy


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nobody has even a clue


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you have an online pedigree?


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

No just found the time to copy a couplenames off of her 7 gen ped from the adba


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds good on the bottom don't know bout the top though


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gonna put it up tonight how far back should I go


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

try atleast 7


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

is alvarado bloodline ne good ? I know it was orginally vera storms private stock


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno, sounds kinda scatterbred. Some of those dogs come out looking really nice.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your dogs Sire (daddy, lol)
ironmans sandman (again not his name on it but this is his ped)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [199639] :: IRONHEAD KENNELS MISTER X MISSIE

Your dogs Dam (mom,lol)
Ironheads Kaylee is the ped, (I know it does not say her name but this is her sister)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [256398] :: IRONHEADS LUCY

Now everyone can comment  That will be $5.00 please! lol


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Some nice show stock on the top and some game on the bottom. Wonder what they were tryi to accomplish with this breeding? just curious


----------



## R&KPits1 (Aug 16, 2009)

The breeder wasn't looking to create a linage , he's just a back yard breeder know it does not mean that you don't have a good dog. your dog has some good pedigree in him.


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

The sires top are dual registered Amstaffs


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

In the 70's Vera Storm of E los angeles and Marten of montebello were both breeding
UKC show PR stock and Nancy Jones of Holly Dale was breeding and showing the same stock as AKC ASTerriors.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

The bottom part(dam) is a well bred gamedog pedigree, very nice. The top part(sire), is kind of scattrbred: a tiny bit of amstaff but mostly pet bred dogs and ukc show bred rednoses.


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

know its late but thanks you guys


----------



## shortyden (May 10, 2010)

Can u post a picture of your dog angel. I have cattalo's kaylee....


----------



## Angel793 (Apr 5, 2009)

SHES MY PROFILE PICTURE HERE A LINK TO HER PEDS ONLINE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [354655] :: GILMORE'S ANGEL LOLA LOVE


----------



## Ironhead (May 18, 2021)

Angel793 said:


> I'm wondering what bloodline she would b considered.here are the first couple lines of ped off her dams side starting with her mom. Cattalo's 'zoey 11468ap-13 her parents ironheads Sandman k10346ap-72 n ironheads kaylee k10223ap-36. Grand parents celtics/zak's missie red 26000u-17 x zaks mister maz 77200h-21 ironheads black rose 93200m-44 x mainlines outta wack jack 17300q-32 ............................................ sire side starting with her dad Harris 'Tank' 11300ap-71 friedmans prada 6600n-69 x gaithers stone cold 2 26400l-42 grand parents pattersons komo kane 1900j-17 gaithers gambino 65100h-oo gaithers stone cold 2 26400l-42 x grisolia's lady of rage 57000l-32 hope fully this is enough info notable names I see. on dads side 5 generations bachgarners ch spike garners frisco hollingsworth ch may-day on moms side starting 4 generationsback whites. Black jack x haynes gypsy wildside ch calamity jane buenos aires flash ukc ch 5 generations back. Rodrigues ch gator crenshaws black girl garretts tab n irene chrensaw homer /donna. Brantleys ch blk cowboy


I don't know if you still have dog's from this line but I Breed both Sandman and K


----------



## Ironhead (May 18, 2021)

Ironhead said:


> I don't know if you still have dog's from this line but I was ironhead kennels and Breed both Sandman and Kaylee if you're still seeking info just ask.


----------



## Ironhead (May 18, 2021)

Angel793 said:


> I'm wondering what bloodline she would b considered.here are the first couple lines of ped off her dams side starting with her mom. Cattalo's 'zoey 11468ap-13 her parents ironheads Sandman k10346ap-72 n ironheads kaylee k10223ap-36. Grand parents celtics/zak's missie red 26000u-17 x zaks mister maz 77200h-21 ironheads black rose 93200m-44 x mainlines outta wack jack 17300q-32 ............................................ sire side starting with her dad Harris 'Tank' 11300ap-71 friedmans prada 6600n-69 x gaithers stone cold 2 26400l-42 grand parents pattersons komo kane 1900j-17 gaithers gambino 65100h-oo gaithers stone cold 2 26400l-42 x grisolia's lady of rage 57000l-32 hope fully this is enough info notable names I see. on dads side 5 generations bachgarners ch spike garners frisco hollingsworth ch may-day on moms side starting 4 generationsback whites. Black jack x haynes gypsy wildside ch calamity jane buenos aires flash ukc ch 5 generations back. Rodrigues ch gator crenshaws black girl garretts tab n irene chrensaw homer /donna. Brantleys ch blk cowboy





Angel793 said:


> No just found the time to copy a couplenames off of her 7 gen ped from the adba


This is the breeding of Sandman ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [199586] :: IRONHEAD KENNELS JACK X ROSE


----------



## Ironhead (May 18, 2021)

performanceknls said:


> Your dogs Sire (daddy, lol)
> ironmans sandman (again not his name on it but this is his ped)
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [199639] :: IRONHEAD KENNELS MISTER X MISSIE
> 
> ...


You have it backwards,Sandman is Lucy's sibling. Kaylee is off Mister and Missie.


----------

